# Living Carelessly - Jeremiah 7:1-4



## C. Matthew McMahon (Oct 9, 2005)

2nd Sermon upload:

"Living Carelessly Before the Means of Grace"
Jeremiah 7:1-4

Its here:
http://www.christcovenantrpc.org/AudioSermons.htm


----------



## BrianBowman (Oct 9, 2005)

Pastor Matthew,

I'm listening to it right now! Wonderful message preached with authority and obvious depth of study. May your tribe increase.

[Edited on 10-9-2005 by BrianBowman]


----------



## BrianBowman (Oct 9, 2005)

Friends,

I've just finished Rev. McMahon's message. It is one the most important sermons I've heard of late. Please listen to it and take it to heart.


----------



## Solo Christo (Oct 10, 2005)

Listened on the way to work today. Strong message of accountability taken to heart. May God continue to bless your ministry.


----------



## C. Matthew McMahon (Oct 11, 2005)

Thanks all. Please pray God would raise up more people who want to hear the truth.


----------



## BrianBowman (Oct 11, 2005)

I now have this message and the one on "True Biblical Reformation" on my iPod. Giving each a second listening.


----------

